# Unterschied zwischen & und &&



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen & und && ist z.B.


```
if(methode1() && methode2())
{
}
```

versus


```
if(methode1() & methode2())
{
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2008)

das eine ist ein logischer Operator, ein Und zwischen zwei Bedinungen, 
bei dem praktischerweise methode2() nur ausgeführt wird, wenn methode1() true ergibt,

das andere ist ein Bitoperator für Zahlen, 
der bei boolean praktisch genauso funktioniert wie &&, nur dass beide Methoden auf jeden Fall durchlaufen weren

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...02_004.htm#mjf9723d99079baea563298aa74cd42cb9
2.4.7 Logische Operatoren Und, Oder, Xor, Nicht


----------

